# Racking Skeeter Pee



## Mschooley53 (Jan 15, 2017)

So I'm currently making my first batch of Skeeter Pee and I checked my SG today and I'm around 1.022. I'd like to rack to my secondary when I'm near 1.010, but I still have a large foam cap on my primary. I will probably be ready to rack in the next day or so. Will this cap subside or can I just rack the Skeeter Pee regardless of this cap when the SG gets to around 1.010?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 15, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> So I'm currently making my first batch of Skeeter Pee and I checked my SG today and I'm around 1.022. I'd like to rack to my secondary when I'm near 1.010, but I still have a large foam cap on my primary. I will probably be ready to rack in the next day or so. Will this cap subside or can I just rack the Skeeter Pee regardless of this cap when the SG gets to around 1.010?



Regardless of the cap, you'll be able to rack. If a little stirring helps the cap to subside, go ahead and stir before you rack. You can consider waiting a little longer to rack if you like, if the foamy cap forms again in your carboy, it could get pushed up through the airlock. As fermentation slows closer to 1.000, the cap should also subside, lessening the risk.


----------

